
Show HN: EnQ reduces on-hold time with the IRS from hours to minutes - callenq
https://callenq.com/
======
BostonEnginerd
This is sort of like the guy who was selling restaurant reservations, no?

------
kup0
Doesn't this make the hold time worse for everyone else in line that doesn't
know about this service?

~~~
haspoken
Worse, they are making the line longer for everyone, and then charging to let
people in. And they are doing it for government services that everyone needs
to interact with. In essence, trying to charge for access to the government.

~~~
kup0
True, there are many implications here. I'm curious if there could be a legal
remedy to this kind of convenience-hostage-taking.

